# Puppy teeth! Help!!



## WaffleWood (Nov 10, 2020)

Hi everyone,
Please can someone tell me this is normal, I’ve noticed my pup has his baby teeth, and his adult set are already coming through - giving him two rows. Please can you also suggest teething remedies- I’m scared to give him anything that could make him choke


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

The adult teeth will often push the baby teeth out so all good and just keep an eye on things. For teething you can try thing like a rope toy, some enjoy it soaked and frozen. Some pups enjoy a carrot to chew too


----------



## WaffleWood (Nov 10, 2020)

2ndhandgal said:


> The adult teeth will often push the baby teeth out so all good and just keep an eye on things. For teething you can try thing like a rope toy, some enjoy it soaked and frozen. Some pups enjoy a carrot to chew too


Thank you so much for replying! Those two little teeth in the pic have since fallen out. You were right, nothing to worry about!  thanks for your reply.


----------



## Ralph Shane (Nov 11, 2020)

The retained baby teeth staying for too long can give a rise to problems like abnormal jaw bone growth or enamel deterioration that may get permanent.

Anesthesia should be used while pulling or extracting baby teeth because the process is very painful and delicate. A veterinarian should take proper care to extract the entire baby tooth root without damaging the root of the new tooth. Dental X-rays may also be used to ensure that the baby tooth root hidden under the gumline is completely removed.


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

I’m really pleased they fell out on their own. Digby needed to have three teeth removed as they were rock solid and were affecting his ability to bite down. The tooth was starting to impact his upper palate. It was a fairly major op, with lots of stitches and he wasn’t allowed to chew anything for two whole weeks- easier said than done for a cockapoo.


----------

